# Pastrami  Fatty, first try



## cooker613 (Jan 19, 2020)

My first try at a “fattie”
Made the weave from pastrami. 
Filling was a spin  on Paul proudhomme’s Cajun meatloaf.
Smoked at 300 degrees for 1 1/2 hr.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks good cooker. That's a new one on me and I like it.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 19, 2020)

looks good from here, as Chris said I personally haven't seen that kind before. nice job


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks great!! Creative for sure. Nice job.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks good from here!  Nice job.


----------

